# Thinking of moving to Dubai, but ?s first...



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi there,
So I came across a company hiring teachers in Abu Dhabi and other surrounding areas, and so far it seems legit, but I'm not really sure. It's through caneducom international, and so far the perks of doing it seem pretty good (paid travel/relocation costs, housing, salary, vacation, etc.). I just hope it's for real.

Anyway, as I think about doing this, I'm wondering other things that come along with accepting the job, such as life in the area. I have a 19 month old, 3.5 year old, and 5 year old. What will it be like for them? Is it kid friendly, lots to do? Day cares or preschools/schools? What is housing like, when they say family housing up to three children? Any examples out there of what it might be like? What is it like when you're non-Muslim...drinking, eating, shopping, movies/entertainment?

Also, I would want my hubby to get a job there if possible, but don't know how to go about looking for him or what he could really do. He's been in two industries...loan officer and life insurance. He speaks fluent French. He's a photographer. Ideas?

I would appreciate any help along the way to considering this.

thanks


----------



## Chitty (Feb 1, 2010)

hey Chick,

Lived in Dxb for several years and truelly an awesome experience. Perks are great etc etc, but then again so is the heat and traffic jams.

Dubai and Abu Dhabi are both very "westernised" and thus you could think that you are in any other big vibrant city.

Plenty of private preschools and international schools for the kids and I'm sure that your husband would have no issues getting a job.

As for eating drinking etc, most of the hotels etc serve alcohol and have bars etc. They have a law about not being drunk in public or drinking alcohol in public. Other than that you find pretty much everything there. The only thing is that during the month of Ramadaan (Sept -Oct usually) you are expected to not eat or drink anything whilst in the public eye.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Chitty said:


> hey Chick,
> 
> Lived in Dxb for several years and truelly an awesome experience. Perks are great etc etc, but then again so is the heat and traffic jams.
> 
> ...


Ramadan does not have a usual month. It moves forward by 10 days each year as the Islamic year is not quite the same as the Gregorian calender. In 2010, it wiill start around mid August. And not an expectation - it is forbidden to eat, drink or smoke in public between dawn and dusk (Iftar).

-


----------



## Chitty (Feb 1, 2010)

As Elphaba has rightly pointed out it is forbidden to eat drink smoke in public in Ramadaan, but if you go to places frequented by "unknowing" tourists such as hotels and their entertainment facilities etc then you will usually always find somewhere that you can eat and drink during Ramadaan. This is also the case with many restaurants as well as the errect screens along their windows etc to that the people fasting do not see the people inside eating etc. But eating etc in your car whilst travelling is seriously frowned upon!


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

About the company...how do I find out if it's legit???? I can't find info on it...only their own posts. I've gotten a couple emails from them, but impersonal, no "talking". Just don't know how far to go with them in supplying information.


----------



## Chitty (Feb 1, 2010)

Firstly where is the company based is it in Dubai or Abu Dhabi or both? Is it represented in other emirates like Al Ain, Sharjar, Ras al Kheimah, Ummalquain or Fujeriah? What is the nature of the business that this company is dealing in? 

Off hand I don't know of any where other than word of mouth through friends there as to how you can find the answers to your questions. You may try looking for info on the company through the chamber of commerce website as this little routine has helped me here in France, though I don't know if you can apply the same to the UAE as well. Hopefully Elphaba will be able to help you a little more. 

If you would like me to ask my mates still there if they know anything about the company in question if you give me a little more info I'd be happy to ask them for ya


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

That would be helpful. This is the email I just got from them:

Hello,
Regarding your questions - we would be delighted to address them plus any others you have during the above tel.ph. interview; please provide a convenient no. 
And if necessary and later on at a face to face interview with Abu Dhabi based Education officials in North American city (near you). If selected you would be contracted with the Abu Dhabi Education Council (ADEC), a government agency who will recruit 2000 teachers from overseas this year for their public school system's restructuring.
Caneducom, an education consultancy, and official ADEC recruiter has been engaged in the international education sector for over 30 years, and has completed education projects in 53 nations. 
We will do our best to put you in touch with teachers already there, once a process is established as, you will appreciate they would not want to be answering 1000s of questions if they volunteer to be a point person -we will do our best to find a volunteer, all going well.
Nellie

Now, having said all that, I went to the ADEC website, and tried writing an email, and it was sent back to me. Another red flag...I just can't seem to verify anything. I even tried the BBB for USA and Canada, as they say they are located in Canada and USA, and are a teacher recruiting company for the ADEC as a partner.


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, and my husband tried looking up all this info...and can't find anything:

ellie Amerie nee Jarrett
>>> CANEDUCOM INTERNATIONAL
>>> Toronto, Canada & Florida, USA
>>> Direct Tel (Cell):+19413210949
>>> Canada Tel:+14162861679; Fax:+14162861757
>>> USA Tel:+19414969410; Fax:+19414969420


----------



## Chitty (Feb 1, 2010)

Cheers for the info. Will pass it on to my mates there, two of whom are actually in the education sector based in none other than Abu Dhabi. Hopefully it won't be too long before I get a response from them. I'll also send it to another mate who is actually rather high up in the police based in Abu Dhabi as well, but with him I don't know how long it will be before I get a response as he is usually extremely busy, but it is worth a shot.

As for your husband geting a position, I would suggest that he looks at trying to get a job in one of the "free trade zones." The reason I say this is that expats are able to change their jobs and employers within the free trade zones with little to no head aches, where as those working in companies which are not based in these zones may find that if they decide to change employers that their previous sponsor or company can apply to have them banned from the UAE for up to 12 months. This used to be a regular practice, but now the employers have to provide a reason and proof in order to get a ban, so it does not happen as often, but it is still an option.

As soon as I get word from my mates I'll pass it on to you guys. Fingers crossed that it is good news because the UAE is truelly a great place, though personally I found Oman to be better and less plastic. They two are currently searching for teachers at the various different international schools there and the pase of life is not as fast as in the UAE (maybe worth a look if you are wanting to head over to the middle east as they offer almost identical packages for expats and the currency, Omani Rial is x10 stronger than the UAE Dirham)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Look up the contact address on google earth...

And this is what you get....


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

Andy Capp, all I can hope is that it's a home based recruiter? LOL! Oh man...we really want to go do this. How do I go about finding a position in a good school on my own? I know nothing about each school, or their locations, etc. If someone has an "in" to help me find a position in a good school with all the benefits, that would be a great help!

Chitty, I appreciate you passing on all the information...that is great. I look forward to hearing what you find out for me. Where are you located? Is Oman just as safe?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

try searching uder Gems education - Indian company that rips off parents to the hilt, but runs numerous schools here, english college, jess, dess etc. good luck!


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

So the interview is in 1.5 hours, we'll see what they say.

I did get an email back from the American International School of Abu Dhabi, and he said he could not hire me because my husband is not a teacher. If I were single, or if he was a teacher, then he could hire me.  That might be the norm there then? Maybe I won't be able to get a job since I have my husband and three children?


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a 2nd interview...in person...March 14th in L.A.! I hope that's a good sign!

Now, getting a job for my husband as a professional for min. 2 years, that's another story!


----------



## patches (Feb 8, 2010)

*Questions???*

I just did my "phone interview" today too! Im supposed to go to LA march 14 for an interview also... Im excited about it but worried. Is this foreal? What kind of accomodations will they be providing? What will the contract look like? I cannot find one thing on this company Cannadum (sp?) other then its based out of Florida. I need to know! Im in Hawaii and the cost to go to the interview must be provided by me. I was supposed to get an email confirmation but have got none and the interviewer was brief and I felt a bit rushed. He really didn't say much except how wonderful it would be. Please keep me posted. Not sure if I should spend the money to go to the interview?


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

Patches...I have a friend in Toronto, where their offices are during the summer (FL during Canadian winter). She called them and talked to Nellie in person. Nellie confirmed they work from home all year round, just in two locations seasonally. She said she spoke with her a long time and felt good about it.

My phone interview was good...probably about 15 min...but I asked a lot of questions. I know TeachAway also holds in person interviews in select cities, and they are legit as well. So, I don't know why it wouldn't be what they say.

What is your background? Hold old are you? Family? Are you applying for Abu Dhabi?

Keep me updated!


----------



## patches (Feb 8, 2010)

I am teaching 1st grade right now. I have two children and a husband. Im not sure the exact area. I still need to research to see where I want to be. My next concern is conflict in the area? I hear that there is conflict in Saudi Arabia with the US? US just overthrew government? Is that going to affect UAE? 

Its nice to know that you were able to get an in with Nellie. I am concerned because I am bringing my entire family and its on the other side of the world. I am excited about the possibility of living abroad.

I plan to email a few questions about the contract and housing.


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

I will be going with my husband and three very small children. My husband will most likely home school the older two in K and 1st while there over the two years while I teach. Everyone I have talked to says it's very safe, no worries. I know a few people who visit regularly, and am trying to get in touch with one who lives there to ask further. I've talked to a few current teachers there, and opinions vary for sure. You and I should stay in touch with information since we're in the same boat.


----------



## patches (Feb 8, 2010)

Agreed. This thread is the only information I've been able to find. I've had one teacher share that he knows someone there teaching and loves it. He wanted to go too. Sadly it was at some kind of training so I did not get his name. Another friend said that her friend moved over there to do construction work and ended up staying.. hmmm....

Maybe I'll see you in LA???


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

oh, about the interview email confirmation...they told me it would come out sometime this week, as they are finishing phone interviews. So, we'll see. I have asked SO may questions. You have to go to the in person interview, if they like you, they often tell you right there that you get the job. You then have to wait 7-10 days for the salary/housing/location/school information. Not great news, but oh well. Are you pretty sure you'll do it if you get hired? I just talked to my friend who is in the military in afghanistan, and he said it's totally safe, but that I'll get bored if I don't like to shop! LOL! He said he would not pass it up, especially with the children. This is a guy I know well and who would not send me into a dangerous situation...and he's in the heart of danger!


----------



## Chitty (Feb 1, 2010)

Chick and patches,

Soz bout da delay, but mates in UAE were busy over da weekend and only relpied to me earlier today, when I was busy. 

The details that ya gave me chick match up to one of the schools that side that my mates told me was one of da good ones so good luck in da face to face interview.

Yeah Oman is just as safe, possibly even a touch more, except in da border area with Yemen (very VERY heavily patrolled similar to border between north and south korea) bout 1000km from where the capital city of Muscat. If you don't get da post in Abu Dhabi then try out American British Academy (ABA) or British School Muscat (BSM) as I know that both of them were looking for teachers in the later part of last year and area apparently still understaffed today.

Good luck guys and truelly don't worry about the political safety of both Oman and the UAE as there are large international milatry pressence in both countries due to the geographical area and the requirement to keep the oil flowing, thus BOTH countries are pro western and are not nearly as strict as Saudi of Sudan, nor as bigger cultural change, though you would need to adapt a little.


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Chitty!

I'm so excited about this, I just hope they hire me! I really want to go, AND I just found out one of my friends is living there! And I'd now know "patches" as well! So, I guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

Another questions for those there...

Am I allowed to work my online business from the UAE? It's an online stationery store based in Utah, but serves Nationally. Our other business is a maternity/newborn/child/family photography business. Will my husband and I be allowed to move that to the UAE while there and operate out of our home (as we do now)? Please let me know what we would have to do as we want to keep both businesses going while there.

And lastly, hubby has been 6 years in the mortgage/lending business, 1 year in financial planning/life insurance, speaks fluent French, and has a B.A. in Communications. What kind of job could he get?

Thanks


----------



## Chitty (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow you really do have a lot of questions and to be honest with you I don't think that I am the best person to answer these ones, although I do know that mates there have their little businesses running back in their home countries etc thus I assume that you won't have an issue regarding the online operation.

What I do know though is that in the UAE and Oman they have very strict regulations governing the use of properties, ie if the premises is zoned as commercial then you cannot have someone live there, likewise if it is zoned as residential then you cannot conduct business from the premises. There are inspectors who do travel around enforcing this and those found bending or breaking the laws are fined heavily, thus I would pay close attention to the photography side of things if you are wanting to move that over to the UAE and operating that there. If you are just going to keep it running from you home in Utah then honestly, in my opinion, the emiratis don't need to know about it as it doesn't affect them, but always good to just double check. Foreigners can own businesses in the UAE but only in certain areas "free trade zones" which are highly sought after areas as spaces are limited and as such rents etc are high. Most cities have these zones, so you could be living in one city (eg Dubai) and running your operation in another (eg Abu Dhabi) taking into account that you then have a daily commute.

As for your husband, I would suggest that he look into the possibility of finding a job in "Media city" in Dubai. THis is one of those free trade zones and is dedicated to the media related industry. The added benefit of working in these areas is that he will be able to change employers with little to no hassles, where as if you, working outside these free trade zones, want to change employers it is alot more difficult and if the sponsor wants to they can slap you with a entry ban of up to 12 months, thus effectively preventing you from returning to take up any position, or even visiting friends, for up to one year (rarely used but it is a possibility)


----------

